# Help appreciated!!



## Duck Slaya (Nov 4, 2002)

Matt Jones sent me over with a question or two for you folks. 
Anyhow, a couple of friends of mine and myself have a flight into Fargo Wed. to hunt around the Fullrton area. A couple of guys in our group arrived Sat and said they had not found any ducks Sunday that weren't either on a hole too far out to hunt, or in a field that was leased. They said they were on some pheasants, however. At this point we're already out a plane ticket and lodging deposit and license fees. But, that's water under the bridge. What we're curious to know is are there ANY ducks left in ND in huntable numbers where folks without boats can get to 'em? Got a rental with 4wd and unlimited mileage, so we can search and hunt wherever. Any tips or ideas of what to expect would be GREATLY appreciated. BTW, great looking site!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

see the CORN post below :roll: in this forum


----------



## Duck Slaya (Nov 4, 2002)

Fetch,
That's exactly the scenario we had described to us last night. Apparently the farmer who's land we're going to hunt is cutting his corn, and they said yesterday the Mallards chasing the combine looked like seagulls following a shrimp trawler. So, we're going to hop a flight out and see what happens. If nothing else we'll drive the rental south to Nebraska. 
Y'all take care and thanks for the info.


----------

